# Starcraft Graphics Mod?????



## Arm_Pit3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Are there any starcraft mods, that JUST modify the graphics and animations? and not to worms or pokeon charectors or anything, just to make them NICER, and BETTER, not changing them much, still keeping in the starcraft mood, just making the graphics good looking and better? since i KNOW my machine and almost everyones now a days can run it with graphics at least 2x as good. thank you if you know of any.


----------



## Hawk16 (Apr 3, 2006)

ive been searching for a type of mod that would make graphics better, but for one, the game is pretty old and many people dont really care about the graphics and two, blizzard would ban you from using battle.net due to the changing of the acual game


----------



## Arm_Pit3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hawk16 said:
			
		

> ive been searching for a type of mod that would make graphics better, but for one, the game is pretty old and many people dont really care about the graphics and two, blizzard would ban you from using battle.net due to the changing of the acual game


are you joking? there re plnetly of grphic change mods, i have used them before, no ban.


----------

